# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Exercise/Workout Thread

## Nirvikalpa

We desperately needed a workout/exercise thread so members could get some tips, info, constructive criticism, etc etc.

--------------------

I'll start, I suppose.    This will be embarrassing.  

All of my strength is in my lower body and back - I barely have any upper body strength and have not worked it properly since giving up boxing in high school (and just lifting patients during my job).

I recently joined a gym with the basic LifeFitness machines, and the past two workouts I've been keeping track of the repetitions, weight, etc.  I'm not looking to really loose weight or a pant-size, just to tone my body and improve my overall health.

I'm having a lot of trouble coming up with a "regiment" of set areas of my body to work out I can stick to, and I am trying to create a schedule to work 2 areas of my body at a time (legs/back, abs/arms, etc).  I just don't know which two areas of the body are the best to group together, and on which days.  I am nervous about working my legs and arms too much before my EMS days (Wednesdays), as my patients/calls recently have been brutal (during the hurricane I had to lift a patient up 6 flights of stairs and it wiped me out completely and it hasn't died down except for one week since then...).

Should I be separating the areas even further than that, like deltoids/lower abs, biceps/quads, etc?  

I'm also trying to implement and light leg/glutes exercise w/ yoga to do everyday, or a belly dance routine to burn some calories and tone a bit, in a fun way... (good idea?)  I also want to add I just bought boxing gloves, and am hoping to get back into boxing again... thinking that may be my Tuesday/Thursday workout...

Meh... any tips appreciated.  What exercises do you guys do daily/what gym machines/what fitness routine?  Figured this would be a good way to get some motivation...

----------


## RickyJ

Just do it! 

It might be slogan for Nike, but it really is that simple.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Anything that is a combination of cardio and weightlifting, and whatever creates muscle confusion, is what has worked for me.  I am doing the GSP Rushfit program right now.  I hate it while I'm doing it but I love it afterwards.  The Rushfit program is an MMA themed workout so you are using your legs a lot and constantly changing levels.  I've also done P90x and loved that.  I will probably do that again.  I will never go to a gym again.  Waste of money.  Home workouts are much cheaper.  I come from a family of fat people...I have a fat person inside of me just dying to come out.  I have to eat low carb and exercise hard to feel good about how I look.

----------


## trey4sports

i typically do full body workout 3x week for about 20 minutes. 

Compound movements like the power clean, pushups, and chin ups are really good for toning and doing them circuit-style burns tons of calories.

----------


## Confederate

> I'm also trying to implement and light leg/glutes exercise w/ yoga to do everyday, or a belly dance routine to burn some calories and tone a bit, in a fun way... (good idea?)

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I do a fully body workout 1 day/week and isolate one muscle group(like chest and back) the other 2 workout days (I only weight lift 3 days/week).  More than that is probably over-doing it.  I also do martial arts (switching from kung fu, which I've done since last summer, to budokan karate next month), typically 3x/week.  When you're lifting, it generally works best to work opposing muscles (i.e. posterior followed by anterior) as you go through the routine.  If you can get a workout buddy or trainer for at least a few weeks, you'll probably do better.  Having someone there with you keeps you honest.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> i typically do full body workout 3x week for about 20 minutes. 
> 
> Compound movements like the power clean, pushups, and chin ups are really good for toning and doing them circuit-style burns tons of calories.


Pushups and pullups are awesome.   There are a zillion pushup variations out there.  Just Google it.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Anything that is a combination of cardio and weightlifting, and whatever creates muscle confusion, is what has worked for me.  I am doing the GSP Rushfit program right now.  I hate it while I'm doing it but I love it afterwards.  The Rushfit program is an MMA themed workout so you are using your legs a lot and constantly changing levels.  I've also done P90x and loved that.  I will probably do that again.  I will never go to a gym again.  Waste of money.  Home workouts are much cheaper.  I come from a family of fat people...I have a fat person inside of me just dying to come out.  I have to eat low carb and exercise hard to feel good about how I look.


I personally prefer the gym.  More space and bigger variety of equipment and weights and so on.  Plus, my sparring buddy works at my gym.   My gym is relatively small and never really crowded though, especially compared to the giant corporate places...

----------


## fr33

This will probably go over like a lead balloon but I don't even think about exercising. Instead I live a life somewhat similar to the pioneer settlers and get my exercise just through my everyday labor. 6'7", 225 pounds.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

btw, there is no such thing as "muscle confusion".  It's a myth.  (For me, P90x was nothing special.  I got more out of a training partner and just finding a good workout program that fits my body type)

----------


## Sola_Fide

> btw, there is no such thing as "muscle confusion".  It's a myth.  (For me, P90x was nothing special.  I got more out of a training partner and just finding a good workout program that fits my body type)


I like what the article has to say, but the P90x program does involve higher reps and higher weights to "confuse" the muscles, not just different exercises.  As corny as the trainer is on that DVD, he did motivate me to push more weight than I ever thought I could.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I like what the article has to say, but the P90x program does involve higher reps and higher weights to "confuse" the muscles, not just different exercises.  As corny as the trainer is on that DVD, he did motivate me to push more weight than I ever thought I could.


It was your brain that was confused, not your muscles.   You have to learn the same kind of thing in sparring/combat to anticipate/counter the opponent, so I know a bit about this.  

But if the program works for you, great!   Keep it up.  Everyone's motivated differently.

----------


## BamaAla

http://www.amazon.com/Starting-Stren.../dp/0982522738

Do it.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> http://www.amazon.com/Starting-Stren.../dp/0982522738
> 
> Do it.


Looks like an interesting book.  However, IMHO, most people-especially n00bs, should use dumbells instead of barbells.  Mostly because barbells are more dangerous, but also because there are a lot more exercises that can be done with dumbells.  You can go from bicep curl to iron cross in a few seconds!

----------


## Nirvikalpa

I've been using kettleballs.    I like them a lot.

----------


## tod evans

I grew up believing a person should get paid for physical labor...

Try a construction site, there are many different trades that will hire laborers even on a part-time basis..

Or it's likely that your local produce wholesaler will hire "lumpers" to unload semi-trucks of unpalletized produce...Might as well make a few bucks getting your workout.........

Unless you're going to the gym and paying for the privilege for some other reason than just "working out"...

----------


## Expatriate

> I grew up believing a person should get paid for physical labor...
> 
> Try a construction site, there are many different trades that will hire laborers even on a part-time basis..
> 
> Or it's likely that your local produce wholesaler will hire "lumpers" to unload semi-trucks of unpalletized produce...Might as well make a few bucks getting your workout.........
> 
> Unless you're going to the gym and paying for the privilege for some other reason than just "working out"...


It can be hard to do that when you're already working a different job, and not everyone fits in on a construction site.  Construction and most labor is often more dangerous than working out as well. Me, I don't like the gym and my city lifestyle and job does not provide much exercise, so I go running in my free time and lift weights at home. The plan is eventually to change my lifestyle by going "off grid" and hoping that daily tasks such as chopping wood and fetching water provide all the exercise I need.

----------


## Bman

If your looking for upper body strength don't be afraid to do some pull-ups, dips, and push ups.  I know the gym I use has a machine to take some weight off of your pull-ups and dips.  Make sure you do pull-ups overhand.  Most pointless pull-up is doing it underhand.  Serves no real life application.

----------


## jcannon98188

> I've been using kettleballs.    I like them a lot.


Some friends of mine online did a 10,000 kettleball challenge. Do 1000 a day for 10 days.

----------


## jcannon98188

> http://www.amazon.com/Starting-Stren.../dp/0982522738
> 
> Do it.


This. End of Thread. SS is the best. 

Also, don't bother with Cardio (unless of course you like it). It is an inefficient way to lose weight/gain strength. Strength Training is better for you.

----------


## jcannon98188

> If your looking for upper body strength don't be afraid to do some pull-ups, dips, and push ups.  I know the gym I use has a machine to take some weight off of your pull-ups and dips.  Make sure you do pull-ups overhand.  Most pointless pull-up is doing it underhand.  Serves no real life application.


No real life application, but it puts more focus on the arms. Do both, that way you hit arms and your back.

----------


## KevinR

My current workouts, based on starting strength:

3x5 Squats
3x5 Standing Press
1x5 Deadlift
4x5 Weighted Pull/Chinups

3x5 Squats
3x5 Bench Press
1x5 Deadlift
5x3 Cleans

I warmup with a fast run and cool down with rowing. On off days I go rock climbing.

----------


## TomtheTinker

Warm up
Stretch 

Work out A

Squat 5x5
Bench 5x5
Bent over rows 5x5

Work out B

Squat 5x5
Over head press 5x5(standing)
Dead lift 1x5

Light core
Cool down


Cardio once a week

With the 5x5 should be your goal to complete the final set of each work out..then the next work out move up 5 lbs 

Pull ups and push ups on day's I can't make it

----------


## Acala

I also endorse Rippitoe's Starting Strength.  Keep it short and simple.  Don't get caught up in trying to isolate muscles or do a bunch of different little exercises.  Do the big lifts that work lots of muscle groups and leave it at that.      

Don't do cardio to burn calories.  Do cardio to build cardiovascular fitness if you like.  Doing cardio to burn calories becomes a vicious cycle where you do cardio, which makes you hungry, which causes you to eat more, and then you have to do more cardio.   And when your level of cardio reaches a certain point (over 20 minutes for most people) you start stimulating a cortisol release.  Chronic cortisol is not a good thing.  

If you want weight loss, it is much easier to manage what goes in the pie hole than it is to try and burn it off in the zumba class.  Healthier too, if you do it right.

My guess is that you tend to be a bit of an over-achiever.  You respond to challenges with effort and if that doesn't do the job, MORE effort.  That can be a good thing.  But it can be a bad thing in exercise.  Depending on your personal physiology, overtraining can be a problem.  Your mind can over-ride your body's limitations.  So make sure that any muscle group you are working gets at least a full day of rest between workouts and make sure you are getting plenty of sleep.  And watch for signs of over-training.    

I hate to be a constant shill for the guy, but Mark's Daily Apple.  You will like him.

----------


## Todd

> Pushups and pullups are awesome.   There are a zillion pushup variations out there.  Just Google it.


I'll second that.  Pullups are an awesome measurment of strength.  Just watch a monkey.

----------


## Todd

> I've been using kettleballs.    I like them a lot.



Try these.

----------


## AgentforPathfinder

> This will probably go over like a lead balloon but I don't even think about exercising. Instead I live a life somewhat similar to the pioneer settlers and get my exercise just through my everyday labor. 6'7", 225 pounds.


Excellent.

----------


## AgentforPathfinder

This is an important part of the movement. We need to be fit and strong as part of our image for politics, in addition to surviving the economic collapse.

----------


## tfurrh

Girl look at that body
Girl look at that body
Girl look at that body

I work out!

----------


## brandon

Go read through the squats thread. Or even better go on over to the bodybuilding forums. If you want to get stronger and improve the way you look nothing beats low rep compound barbell lifts for a beginner.  So here's another strong vote for "Starting Strength." If I could give one piece of advice to a gym noob it would be to not even think about using a machine or doing any isolation work. Total waste of time. I learned the hard way.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> This is an important part of the movement. We need to be fit and strong as part of our image for politics, in addition to surviving the economic collapse.


Not to mention being able to out-fight and outlive the statists.

----------


## TonySutton

I find mixing up routines is a fun way to shake off the repetitiveness of just working out.  Hit the weight machines, free weights, dumb bells or medicine ball.  Something different each day you workout.  Mix up the routines to keep it fresh.  Take the time to get a good stretch after the workout!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I find mixing up routines is a fun way to shake off the repetitiveness of just working out.  Hit the weight machines, free weights, dumb bells or medicine ball.  Something different each day you workout.  Mix up the routines to keep it fresh.  Take the time to get a good stretch after the workout!


That works really well, IMO.  You don't overwork any one muscle group that way.  Most people spend a lot of time on arms and chest, mostly neglecting legs and back.

----------


## donnay

I love the Total Gym.  This is the best investment--you get to do it in the privacy of you own home.





http://www.totalgymdirect.com/total-gym-exercises.php

----------


## Nirvikalpa

I've been using only 5 or 6 of the machines constantly (but by constantly I don't mean everyday, I've been trying to have one day off, one day on for the different machines), and staying away from the ones I've researched that tend to focus on unnatural movement (like the leg presses and those stupid hip abductors).  I mostly try to pay attention to how my body responds to them... I knew which machines were crap for me and stayed away from them since.

That said... I did rowers yesterday and definitely strained my back a little.  I don't have my book with me, but I am pretty sure I did 12 reps on 40, 8 reps on 50 and 6 on 55... but this time I made sure I had perfect posture (my posture sucks, tbh) and I think that aided it.

I've read that 6-12 reps is ideal (and shouldn't be able to do more than 12, but not be able to do only 5).

Still learning...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I love the Total Gym.  This is the best investment--you get to do it in the privacy of you own home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.totalgymdirect.com/total-gym-exercises.php


I've used one.  They're good for body weight exercises.  They really do work.    And they're endorsed by Chuck Norris.

----------


## jcannon98188

> I hate to be a constant shill for the guy, but Mark's Daily Apple.  You will like him.


I love Mark's Daily Apple. Between that and NerdFitness.com I have learned a ton about healthy living.

----------


## dannno

> I've been using kettleballs.    I like them a lot.


I have some, I don't use them enough but they seem to be very effective.

I believe you can get a really good full body workout using a combination of hindu squats, pushups, pullups and kettlebells. Yoga is also very beneficial. 

Also, diet is important. Somebody posted this recently, not sure if you have seen it:

http://www.nerdfitness.com/blog/2011...ng-super-hero/

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I'll second that.  Pullups are an awesome measurment of strength.  Just watch a monkey.


Sorta.  Pullups are mostly done with your lats.  You don't have to be that strong to do them.  If you're pulling with your arms, you're doing it wrong.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> Sorta.  Pullups are mostly done with your lats.  You don't have to be that strong to do them.  If you're pulling with your arms, you're doing it wrong.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> 


Why frowny, snuggle bunny?  There's still time to get it right!   Turn that frown upside down! ~hugs~

----------


## Confederate

> 


Your new avatar is very pretty.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Your new avatar is very pretty.


I agree.  She's a beauty.

----------


## dannno

> Sorta.  Pullups are mostly done with your lats.  You don't have to be that strong to do them.  If you're pulling with your arms, you're doing it wrong.





> 


Pullups are *one* of the best exercises to increase paddling strength for surfing.

----------


## Acala

> 


You start where you are.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Pullups are *one* of the best exercises to increase paddling strength for surfing.


I'm not a surfer, but I can see why.  strong lats+strong back=good paddling.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> Pullups are *one* of the best exercises to increase paddling strength for surfing.


I haven't surfed in a good 3 years, but when I surfed (OBX of Carolina) I still couldn't do a pullup

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Alright, I think I figured out my *daily* leg workout:

*Bulgarian Squats*: 20x, each leg.
*Reg. Squats*: 25x.
*Lateral Lunges*: 10x, each leg.
*Reg. Lifts*: 25x.
*Lifts w/ One Leg Up*: 10x, each leg.
*Superman*: 10x, 5sec. each.
*Kick-Backs*: 10x, each leg.
*Cross-Legs*: 10x, each leg.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

with any given leg exercise (or any exercise, really), the longer you can hold the positive, the more challenged your muscle will be (and develop quicker).  For example, with wall squats (lean against a wall and squat down) just squat till your thighs are parallel with the floor and stay there as long as possible.  If you're a n00b, this will be an especially good and challenging exercise.  When I first did it, my legs were wobbly for 15 seconds or so. lolz

eta: just found an illustration

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> with any given leg exercise (or any exercise, really), the longer you can hold the positive, the more challenged your muscle will be (and develop quicker).  For example, with wall squats (lean against a wall and squat down) just squat till your thighs are parallel with the floor and stay there as long as possible.  If you're a n00b, this will be an especially good and challenging exercise.  When I first did it, my legs were wobbly for 15 seconds or so. lolz
> 
> eta: just found an illustration


I can do 50sec, after that I am done.  Wall squats are great... I'll add three 30-second wall squats in there.

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty

> This will probably go over like a lead balloon but I don't even think about exercising. Instead I live a life somewhat similar to the pioneer settlers and get my exercise just through my everyday labor. 6'7", 225 pounds.


Can you be Rand Paul's bodyguard?

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty

I have upper and lower body lifting days. On upper I do bench, rows, and curls. On lower I do squats, leg extensions and leg curls, and calf raises. Other days I run to stay in cardio shape.

Muscle confusion is BS. Stay consistent and work to improve. Crossfit is also BS, there is no such thing as "functional exercise". Get the strongest and in the best cardio shape as possible and that will prepare you for situations more than inconstisten, innefficient, and dangerous exercise.

----------


## fr33

> Can you be Rand Paul's bodyguard?


hehe I would love too. I'm 2 inches taller than "Ron Paul's giant". http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer...uls-giant.html

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> Alright, I think I figured out my *daily* leg workout:
> 
> *Bulgarian Squats*: 20x, each leg.
> *Reg. Squats*: 25x.
> *Lateral Lunges*: 10x, each leg.
> *Reg. Lifts*: 25x.
> *Lifts w/ One Leg Up*: 10x, each leg.
> *Superman*: 10x, 5sec. each.
> *Kick-Backs*: 10x, each leg.
> *Cross-Legs*: 10x, each leg.


Ok, I just finished this, and it kicked my butt... so I edited it a bit.  It's rough.  I did it all without much of a rest in between exercises, to complete them as quick as I could.

----------


## Keith and stuff

I'm resting up for a 3 day workout session called snowshoeing. I'll be doing it Friday, Saturday and Sunday around town on the roads, in the cemeteries and in the forests.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> I'm resting up for a 3 day workout session called snowshoeing. I'll be doing it Friday, Saturday and Sunday around town on the roads, in the cemeteries and in the forests.


  I should probably rest myself and prepare to further injure my back shoveling... forgot we're getting a storm.

----------


## pochy1776

Swimming helps me

----------


## Bman

> 


None of these at your gym?

----------


## BamaAla

If you're dead set against barbell training, check out http://www.reddit.com/r/bodyweightfitness/wiki/faq there is a good guide to programming there with rep/set ranges and good progressions to keep you improving.

----------


## S.Shorland

I like those plank exercises.Front,2 sides,back (I think they call that a pelvic bridge?) but I try to keep the weight on my shoulder and walk the legs forward as far as my hamstring will allow.Do all four for 30 seconds and then 5 press ups.Have a rest and try to complete 10 reps.I do 10 squats when i feel like it and 5 barbell rows with the 50kgs.1 honest chin up in the morning and maybe another odd one in the day.30 minutes exercise bike and then walking again when my hamstring is completely healed.I gave it a week last time,this time 2 to be sure.

----------


## dannno

> Alright, I think I figured out my *daily* leg workout:
> 
> *Bulgarian Squats*: 20x, each leg.
> *Reg. Squats*: 25x.
> *Lateral Lunges*: 10x, each leg.
> *Reg. Lifts*: 25x.
> *Lifts w/ One Leg Up*: 10x, each leg.
> *Superman*: 10x, 5sec. each.
> *Kick-Backs*: 10x, each leg.
> *Cross-Legs*: 10x, each leg.


-5 regular squats
+20 hindu squats

----------


## tod evans

Leg exercises that pay...

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> None of these at your gym?


Oh we do, I just get nervous at 5'1 I won't be able to even reach it and I'll end up make an ass of myself in front of the guys that are always in the weight room.  

*edit*: nvm, i saw she posted this: "Yes it is! I like standing. For some reason it feels more like a real pull-up. You can kind of trick yourself by only using one foot/one toe. But﻿ it won't work if you're too tall. *I'm only 5ft.* "  #winning.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I did assisted pullups when I first started.  As soon as you can do it unassisted, you'll find it much more fun. (well, I did  )

----------


## S.Shorland

I might give this stronglifts 5x5 (reg park) plan a go but only up to 100kilos.I don't want to be a muscle man and the only weight you need to move to live is your own.Mehdi mentions that to get bigger legs you need to lift 300pounds so 220 sounds like the ideal cutoff to me.

----------


## fatjohn

> Alright, I think I figured out my *daily* leg workout:
> 
> *Bulgarian Squats*: 20x, each leg.
> *Reg. Squats*: 25x.
> *Lateral Lunges*: 10x, each leg.
> *Reg. Lifts*: 25x.
> *Lifts w/ One Leg Up*: 10x, each leg.
> *Superman*: 10x, 5sec. each.
> *Kick-Backs*: 10x, each leg.
> *Cross-Legs*: 10x, each leg.


To keep it more interesting you should take a deck of cards, shuffle and then turn them over. 
You can choose that hearts is for instance Bulgarian squats, Spades Cross legs, diamonds kick backs, etc.
Then if you hit an eight you do eight, king thirteen, Ace fourteen, Queen twelve, jack eleven.
Target is to play out the deck or a semi deck. When you begin you can take out some of the top cards, when you get stronger you can play two cards

Used this for push ups and sit ups. Never could play out the deck with push ups but I got stronger than when I tried to exercise with the 3*X formula.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> To keep it more interesting you should take a deck of cards, shuffle and then turn them over. 
> You can choose that hearts is for instance Bulgarian squats, Spades Cross legs, diamonds kick backs, etc.
> Then if you hit an eight you do eight, king thirteen, Ace fourteen, Queen twelve, jack eleven.
> Target is to play out the deck or a semi deck. When you begin you can take out some of the top cards, when you get stronger you can play two cards
> 
> Used this for push ups and sit ups. Never could play out the deck with push ups but I got stronger than when I tried to exercise with the 3*X formula.


This is brilliant, thank you for the great idea!

Anyone have any comments on good pre-workout/post-workout foods?

----------


## Bruno

Good suggestions, everyone. Thanks for starting it, Nirvikalpa!  

Whatever you do, do SOMETHING.  

I run 5 miles 3x a week weather-permitting.  I hate the treadmill. Bike 12 miles a few times a week in warmer weather, with some longer rides when I can fit them in. 

Kettlebells, pushups, pullups/chinups, and dips, using different variations.   I did 1000 pushups recently on my 44th birthday (to keep proving to myself I still can), as I have a number of times over the years since my 30th.

----------


## jcannon98188

> I might give this stronglifts 5x5 (reg park) plan a go but only up to 100kilos.I don't want to be a muscle man and the only weight you need to move to live is your own.Mehdi mentions that to get bigger legs you need to lift 300pounds so 220 sounds like the ideal cutoff to me.


You won't just accidently get huge. You need to train nonstop and possibly take drugs in order to get muscleman sized.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Good suggestions, everyone. Thanks for starting it, Nirvikalpa!  
> 
> Whatever you do, do SOMETHING.  
> 
> I run 5 miles 3x a week weather-permitting.  I hate the treadmill. Bike 12 miles a few times a week in warmer weather, with some longer rides when I can fit them in. 
> 
> Kettlebells, pushups, pullups/chinups, and dips, using different variations.   I did 1000 pushups recently on my 44th birthday (to keep proving to myself I still can), as I have a number of times over the years since my 30th.


If you haven't tried pushups with a load of weight on your back, try it.  You won't be able to do 1000 for a while with the extra weight.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> This is brilliant, thank you for the great idea!
> 
> Anyone have any comments on good pre-workout/post-workout foods?


Protein shake is sufficient for me.   I also have a piece of fresh fruit sometimes.

----------


## Confederate

> Protein shake is sufficient for me.   I also have a piece of fresh fruit sometimes.


Let me guess...a banana?

----------


## bolil

Want to get in shape?  You don't need weights except that which you carry around with you.  Squats, dips, pull ups, push ups, plyometrics, run.  Have fun with your new body.

Or join a gym and get a trainer to obtain things at expense that you can easily get for free.

Also, sex.

----------


## Acala

> This is brilliant, thank you for the great idea!
> 
> Anyone have any comments on good pre-workout/post-workout foods?


I eat a small piece of fruit (like half a banana) right before the workout so there is some blood glucose available to replenish muscle glycogen.  Then immediately after (in the locker room) I eat a piece of lean dried beef (beef jerky will work but buy it from a source that spares you all the unhealthy additives) so the muscles have protein available immediately to begin repair work.  The rest of the time I just make sure I am getting ample protein at each meal and eat primal.  I personally don't bother with protein supplements but there is nothing wrong with them if they are good quality and do not include things you DON'T want - like grain products or lots of carbs.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> I eat a small piece of fruit (like half a banana) right before the workout so there is some blood glucose available to replenish muscle glycogen.  Then immediately after (in the locker room) I eat a piece of lean dried beef (beef jerky will work but buy it from a source that spares you all the unhealthy additives) so the muscles have protein available immediately to begin repair work.  The rest of the time I just make sure I am getting ample protein at each meal and eat primal.  I personally don't bother with protein supplements but there is nothing wrong with them if they are good quality and do not include things you DON'T want - like grain products or lots of carbs.


Great examples, thanks.  Fruit & Jerky sounds perfect.

----------


## Bruno

> If you haven't tried pushups with a load of weight on your back, try it.  You won't be able to do 1000 for a while with the extra weight.


Now what fun would that be?  

I will try though.  Just don't have any weights at home and my 13 month old can't hang on tight enough yet.

----------


## Confederate

> Now what fun would that be?  
> 
> I will try though.  Just don't have any weights at home and *my 13 month old can't hang on tight enough yet.*

----------


## muzzled dogg

ive been on a few forums that have had biggest loser -type competitions.
anyone interested?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Now what fun would that be?  
> 
> I will try though.  Just don't have any weights at home and my 13 month old can't hang on tight enough yet.


Yes you do.  I can almost guarantee you have books at home.  I load my pack with encyclopedias.    You can do resistance exercises with all sorts of everyday objects.  Since you don't have free weights, just use buckets of sand or rocks or water or perhaps your pets.  (I'm kidding about the pets, but if you have well behaved dogs or other heavy animals, it may work...)  Necessity is the mother of invention-be creative!   In fact, even though weights will more systematically strengthen you, using all sorts of objects will challenge you in different ways and seem more like "applied" weight training.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> 


Those are good, as are these:

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> ive been on a few forums that have had biggest loser -type competitions.
> anyone interested?


I would do it, but I would lose - estrogen and all...

----------


## bolil

How about biggest gainer?

Maybe a pushup/pullup competition.  That might be fun.  Do it in 6 months.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> This is brilliant, thank you for the great idea!
> 
> Anyone have any comments on good pre-workout/post-workout foods?


http://beta.primal-palate.com/recipe...lour-pancakes/

    7/8 cup Blanched Almond Flour
    1 Eggs, Pastured, whisked
    1/4 tsp Salt
    1/2 tsp Pure Vanilla Extract
    1/4 tsp Ground Cinnamon
    1/8 tsp Ground Nutmeg
    1/3 cup Water
    1/2 Tbsp Pasture Butter, Salted, for frying

Cut some flour, since you're 5'1". Post-workout, eat meat and veggies. Low or no carb post-workout promotes hgh production.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Anyone tried those pancakes? I've had some killer workouts after eating them and a few eggs an hour before I lift.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Having a difficult time improving my traps. I simply can't isolate them with shrugs; without fail, my arms and delts assist in doing the lifting. Should I just hit my traps with deadlifts or something? I have a skinny neck and broad shoulders, I need to improve my traps.

----------


## rp08orbust

> Now what fun would that be?  
> 
> I will try though.  Just don't have any weights at home and my 13 month old can't hang on tight enough yet.


There are tons of ways to make push-ups more difficult that are safer and less awkward than strapping weight to your back.  E.g., put one arm behind your back.  As that becomes easy, cross one leg over the other so that you're balancing on one set of toes and one hand.  If that ever becomes easy, then do the same with one fist on the ground instead of your palm (I've only met one person who can do that).

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> ive been on a few forums that have had biggest loser -type competitions.
> anyone interested?


I'd do what they do on bodybuilding.com - 6 month - 1 year body transformation contest. I'm trying to gain mass, not lose it.

----------


## TonySutton

> Having a difficult time improving my traps. I simply can't isolate them with shrugs; without fail, my arms and delts assist in doing the lifting. Should I just hit my traps with deadlifts or something? I have a skinny neck and broad shoulders, I need to improve my traps.


I do not understand how your arms or delts would have any function in a shrug.  Shrugs are so good for traps because it isn't really easy to use any other muscle.  Have you tried getting someone to coach you when you do shrugs to make sure you are doing them right and fully engaging the traps?

I had shoulder surgery when I was in the Marines.  While going through physical therapy I could not get my brain to engage certain muscle groups properly.  One of the therapists saw this happening and worked with me using touch to help my brain engage the proper muscles for each exercise.  Once I got my brain to muscle connection focused everything came together nicely and my recover went well.

----------


## Acala

> Having a difficult time improving my traps. I simply can't isolate them with shrugs; without fail, my arms and delts assist in doing the lifting. Should I just hit my traps with deadlifts or something? I have a skinny neck and broad shoulders, I need to improve my traps.


It isn't necessary to isolate them.  If you are doing shrugs and your shoulders are moving up towards your ears, your traps are engaged even if other muscle groups are as well.  You can't shrug without engaging the traps.  You can try getting a more complete workout by shrugging more forward for some reps and more backward for some reps.     

As for deadlifts, you should be doing those anyway.  You will also hit the traps some in a proper overhead press.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Having a difficult time improving my traps. I simply can't isolate them with shrugs; without fail, my arms and delts assist in doing the lifting. Should I just hit my traps with deadlifts or something? I have a skinny neck and broad shoulders, I need to improve my traps.


Try bending over or using an incline bench to do shrugs and flys(remember to keep the weights in line with your ears).  If you have access to a lat pull down machine of some sort, grab the handles and do scapula retractions.  I also use a rowing machine with straight arms and sitting up very straight.

ETA: there are several body builder sites I've seen that list zillions of exercises for every muscle group.   I am always impress.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> Having a difficult time improving my traps. I simply can't isolate them with shrugs; without fail, my arms and delts assist in doing the lifting. Should I just hit my traps with deadlifts or something? I have a skinny neck and broad shoulders, I need to improve my traps.


Traps are usually the easiest to work because you don't want them too big (if you like aesthetics anyways). Pretty much doing dumbbell shrugs, military presses, and pull up/chin ups are enough. Lats have always been my toughest cookie. :/ 



Much better than;

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Traps are usually the easiest to work because you don't want them too big (if you like aesthetics anyways). Pretty much doing dumbbell shrugs, military presses, and pull up/chin ups are enough. Lats have always been my toughest cookie. :/


Best exercise i know for lats is pullups (to an extent pushups, especially certain variations that target back and traps that group).

----------


## brandon

I'd be down for a body transformation competition but I started in December. Down from 210lbs to 196 so far.   Target is 180lbs by memorial day, and then the bulk will begin.  I do have before pics and I will post them once I reach my target. Somehow I've managed to add a half inch to my arms while cutting so far which I'm pretty happy about.

----------


## Acala

> I'd be down for a body transformation competition but I started in December. Down from 210lbs to 196 so far.   Target is 180lbs by memorial day, and then the bulk will begin.  I do have before pics and I will post them once I reach my target. Somehow I've managed to add a half inch to my arms while cutting so far which I'm pretty happy about.


Congrats!

----------


## Todd

I've been integrating this into my workouts this week.  It's a full body workout.  Recommend getting a slam ball or a medicine ball can work as well.   I've started off doing a variation of this doing deep squats, picking up the ball then raising it over my head for a shoulder press, and slamming it into the ground.  5 sets of 10.   Pace is crucial for getting the aerobics out of this, but I'm building up to that.  You can get a really good workout with something like a 25 pound ball depending on your strength.  I'm using a 50 right now and it's brutal, but it's the only thing I've got right now.  Hip flexors and lower back are really sore.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> I do not understand how your arms or delts would have any function in a shrug.  Shrugs are so good for traps because it isn't really easy to use any other muscle.  Have you tried getting someone to coach you when you do shrugs to make sure you are doing them right and fully engaging the traps?
> 
> I had shoulder surgery when I was in the Marines.  While going through physical therapy I could not get my brain to engage certain muscle groups properly.  One of the therapists saw this happening and worked with me using touch to help my brain engage the proper muscles for each exercise.  Once I got my brain to muscle connection focused everything came together nicely and my recover went well.


I hadn't really done shrugs until recently, so it's likely a muscle connection issue. I'll just drop the plates and go with an empty barbell and work my way up from there.




> It isn't necessary to isolate them.  If you are doing shrugs and your shoulders are moving up towards your ears, your traps are engaged even if other muscle groups are as well.  You can't shrug without engaging the traps.  You can try getting a more complete workout by shrugging more forward for some reps and more backward for some reps.     
> 
> As for deadlifts, you should be doing those anyway.  You will also hit the traps some in a proper overhead press.


I'll probably go with a set of overhead press. The ankle injury I suffered in summer of 2011 has left me with very little stability in my ankle. Can't run, jump, or free weight squat (I can do smith machine squats, weirdly), so deadlifts are probably out, too.




> Traps are usually the easiest to work because you don't want them too big (if you like aesthetics anyways). Pretty much doing dumbbell shrugs, military presses, and pull up/chin ups are enough. Lats have always been my toughest cookie. :/ 
> 
> 
> 
> Much better than;


I agree. I don't have a thick neck like Arnold, though, so taken in conjunction with my broad shoulders, I have a pencil neck. Just looking to build enough to not kill the taper from neck to shoulders.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I've been integrating this into my workouts this week.  It's a full body workout.  Recommend getting a slam ball or a medicine ball can work as well.   I've started off doing a variation of this doing deep squats, picking up the ball then raising it over my head for a shoulder press, and slamming it into the ground.  5 sets of 10.   Pace is crucial for getting the aerobics out of this, but I'm building up to that.  You can get a really good workout with something like a 25 pound ball depending on your strength.  I'm using a 50 right now and it's brutal, but it's the only thing I've got right now.  Hip flexors and lower back are really sore.


If your goal is bulking up, I wouldn't do that more than 3x/week. (most people do it quick for a cardio effect as well as strength building in my experience) Doing intense cardio more than 3x/week causes me to lose weight too fast.  But if you can get away with it, lucky you.  I'm jealous.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Now that it's spring, and actually warm and nice out... I brought these bad boys back from the dead (quite like this thread  ):



Doing a lot of squat-jumps (50/day usually, over a whole day) and body weight exercises.  I feel good.  

How's everyone doing?

----------


## I<3Liberty

> Now that it's spring, and actually warm and nice out... I brought these bad boys back from the dead (quite like this thread  ):
> 
> 
> 
> Doing a lot of squat-jumps (50/day usually, over a whole day) and body weight exercises.  I feel good.  
> 
> How's everyone doing?


I'm totes jealous of those shoes! Haha!  I always wanted a pair in purple, but my friends were like "they're more hideous than crocs." :P

----------


## tod evans

For those who work in lieu of working out..

----------


## fr33

> For those who work in lieu of working out..


Here's one for the arms and upper body.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Been barefoot exercising when the ground is warm (and in vibram's all other times).  It feels amazing after a workout

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I'd do what they do on bodybuilding.com - 6 month - 1 year body transformation contest. I'm trying to gain mass, not lose it.


+1  I'm a hard gainer and I can't afford to play "losing" games.  On top of my lifting I do $#@!o-ryu karate, shinkendo, and budo.  Any more cardio and diet-restricting would $#@! up my weight/mass-gaining goals.

----------


## phill4paul

> How's everyone doing?


  Just planted the tomatoes. Actually took off the boots and went shoeless. Though I do so want a pair of the toe shoes. Gonna be awhile b4 the penultimate health sandwich know as a B.L.T. With Duke's. Hellman's is for salads. Need good Dukes w/ fresh maters and bacon. Lotza bacon. 

  But walking up to the garden makes it healthy. Right?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Been barefoot exercising when the ground is warm (and in vibram's all other times).  It feels amazing after a workout


Not on concrete or asphault, I hope!  That will $#@! up your joints.  Use skeletoe shoes for barefoot routines on hard surfaces if you care about the joints and tissue in your legs/feet/back.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Now that it's spring, and actually warm and nice out... I brought these bad boys back from the dead (quite like this thread  ):
> 
> 
> 
> Doing a lot of squat-jumps (50/day usually, over a whole day) and body weight exercises.  I feel good.  
> *
> How's everyone doing?*


I started keeping a training journal at the martial arts forum I visit regularly.  I highly recommend journaling!   Especially on blogs or otherwise public view.  It's motivational and helps organize your routine.  It's also nice to watch yourself improve.

----------


## phill4paul

> +1  I'm a hard gainer and I can't afford to play "losing" games.  On top of my lifting I do $#@!o-ryu karate, shinkendo, and budo.  Any more cardio and diet-restricting would $#@! up my weight/mass-gaining goals.


   Luv ya HB. I can honestly say I have been where you are at. Advise is like an $#@! and here is mine....

  cardio/diet restricting/weight/mass/gain....    let this go......

  $#@!o-ryu karate, shinkendo, and budo

  These are not diet plans.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Traps are usually the easiest to work because you don't want them too big (if you like aesthetics anyways). Pretty much doing dumbbell shrugs, military presses, and pull up/chin ups are enough. *Lats have always been my toughest cookie.* :/


Lats are somewhat difficult for me too.  You do lateral raises (iron cross), yes?  Well, doing that and as many variations of it as possible  helps me.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Luv ya HB. I can honestly say I have been where you are at. Advise is like an $#@! and here is mine....
> 
>   cardio/diet restricting/weight/mass/gain....    let this go......
> 
>   $#@!o-ryu karate, shinkendo, and budo
> 
>   These are not diet plans.


My diet is more or less "paleo".  A trainer taught me once. (lots of proteins, fats, veggies, and fruits; low on refined carbs but high in unrefined carbs like veggies and fruits) I have gained over the last few years, just not as much or as quickly as I'd like.  Not sure why I would let go of karate, shinkendo, and budo.  I am love them!  Explain, plz?

----------


## phill4paul

> My diet is more or less "paleo".  A trainer taught me once. (lots of proteins, fats, veggies, and fruits; low on refined carbs but high in unrefined carbs like veggies and fruits) I have gained over the last few years, just not as much or as quickly as I'd like.  Not sure why I would let go of karate, shinkendo, and budo.  I am love them!  Explain, plz?


  Sorry. 

  I was not saying any of the disciplines were bad. Diet also can be a discipline. But it is not the end all either. I guess what I am trying to say is that their is a "way" between all that you do but that it is not necessarily the "way."

  I entered the "way" when I transplanted my tomatoes today. The tomatoes didn't care about my weight. Only my level of training. It included superstitious beliefs. Sage smoke and garden blessing. I know not whether the transplanted plants recognized MY beliefs.

  Probably not.

  I don't even know how this regards what I am trying to say. LOL.

  I do not exercise like I us to. I rarely go out. I did go out last weekend. Someone at the party was an ass. My training worked to negate the problem. I haven't worked out in years. 

  I'm not out of shape. It came down to training. (Aikido ) So simple and easy that even I was amazed that an old f*ck like myself could control a situation without even thinking about it. It was that subtle. So subtle it slid by me.

----------


## trey4sports

> This is brilliant, thank you for the great idea!
> 
> Anyone have any comments on good pre-workout/post-workout foods?


My post workout usually consists of 20 grams whey protein + 3 eggs, coconut oil and bacon. Whey for the immediate protein and the eggs provide a slower digesting protein

----------


## Acala

> Not on concrete or asphault, I hope!  That will $#@! up your joints.  Use skeletoe shoes for barefoot routines on hard surfaces if you care about the joints and tissue in your legs/feet/back.


You are far more likely to damage your body by running on hard surfaces WITH shoes than without.  Why?  Because your feet are not stupid.  They are, in fact, covered with sensitive pressure monitors that feed data into a biocomputer that does real-time tension adjustments to a dozen bones and muscles in multiple directions using three intersecting arches held together with self-repairing shock-absorbing material.  And that is glossing over the details.  Your feet are DESIGNED for carrying you over hard surfaces.  

The foot is not only an amazing dynamic shock absorbing and distributing device, but it feeds back information into the entire skeletal system such that your posture and movement adjust in harmony.  But wearing padded shoes with arch "support" and heel lifts nullifies all this marvelous natural wizardry and turns your sensitive, intelligent feet into dumb stumps.

Scientific proof:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jrnj-7YKZE

Running barefoot on smooth concrete is cake, once you have rehabilitated your feet from years of being stuffed into casts.  Running on grass, for example, is far more dangerous because you can't tell what is hidden under the surface - holes, sprinkler heads, boards with nails in them. 

Rough asphalt and chip seal are "intense" on the soles of your feet, but that makes it even LESS impactful on your joints because the soles of your feet will simply not let you pound into the ground.  Your bare feet will teach you to run gently.  They will also guide you to better form because you will know very quickly if your feet are twisting or sliding while in contact with the ground thus eliminating another source of stress on the joints.

So my advice would be just the opposite - walk and run barefoot on hard, uneven surfaces regularly.  But start VERY slowly.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> Not on concrete or asphault, I hope!  That will $#@! up your joints.  Use skeletoe shoes for barefoot routines on hard surfaces if you care about the joints and tissue in your legs/feet/back.


I go barefoot on concrete/asphalt, but don't do anything too rigorous.  I also either have vibrams or go barefoot on the dirt/grass.  It really depends what mood I am in and where I'm at (I kinda don't want a glass shard to get lodged in my heel), or what exercises I am doing.  Overall I do want the soles of my feet to get tougher, and use more of my feet/leg muscles.

----------


## pcosmar

> I go barefoot on concrete/asphalt, but don't do anything too rigorous.


I used to run Barefoot. It started with taekwondo in the service.
I would run on road surface,, both paved and gravel.

A swimming accident in 78 cut all the tendons to my right foot,, had some new experimental surgery and a year later,, tested it by running a mile barefoot.

Works fine to this day.. But I don't run much anymore,, unless I have to. I get enough exercise keeping my house warm.

----------


## KrokHead

The Seven Day a Week Krokhead Routine:
Monday: Weights: Leg extensions, curls, bunch press, and 'back exercises' (now you know I'm an amateur lol)
Tuesday: Elliptical 25 minutes (around 3 miles)
Wednesday: see Monday
Thursday: See Tuesday
Friday: See Monday
Saturday: Elliptical 45 minutes (over 5 miles)
Sunday: See Saturday

I do crunches, lots of them because situps hurt my lower back everyday.  I also make sure to do plenty of walking, I don't like to sit still.  I make a point to exercise everyday, if I am unable to that's how I know I'm sick and _maybe_ should call out of work.  But staying it the routine doesn't only make me healthy, but makes me psychologically want to be healthy to get the exercise rush.  Plus, keeping an exercise routine allows me not to be careful with my diet!  (Which has a lot of meat, fruits, and vegetables, but I also like chocolate and chips.)

I know the second I slow down my routine I'll get lazier and more ill, lose my energy!  However, I think each body is unique and requires it's own routine.  Sometimes pounding the pavement is better, sometimes it hurts your knees.  Some like the stationary bike, others it hurts their hip.  Some like free weights, others like restricting machines.

When you keep up a good routine for... years...  You'll get the six pack, the good shape, and the high metabolism.  There are NO shortcuts.  Now after all this exercise I'm still a weakling when it comes to real life applications of strength, like moving!

----------


## Bruno

Thanks for keeping this thread going.  Great to all the progress and suggestions.  I want some vibram's! 

Shoulder injury slowed my pushup progress, but I'm back on it.  Finally warmer weather for running, hate the treadmill.  Had the pleasure of visiting Manhattan last week and ran a very fun 6 miles through beatiful Central Park twice.  Off the bucket list!  

For those who have access to a pullup bar, highly recommend checking this out.  I went from max 12 strict form pullups to 20 in three weeks, and max rep 75 pushups to 115 in th same period.  Need to get back on that. Huge strength and toning gains, too. Add in variations of hanging leg raises for abs.  

Check out barstarzz videos on youtube, too.

----------


## Falcon63

@Nirv The best PWO I've ever taken is Mr. Hyde. I've tried them all. I'm a college football player, so I HAVE to be a weight room junkie. 

If you don't mind feeling really itchy for like the first 30 minutes, then get Mr. Hyde.

@Krok If you're open to new ideas, check out this video. Hulse knows his stuff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Zq_nM5H3bk

As for me, glad I found this thread just now. I'm just trying to get faster and stronger. I MIGHT bulk up a bit, but not sure yet, depends on what position I play. It'll probably be either HB, FB, or LB. Probably FB at a D2 school.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> @Nirv The best PWO I've ever taken is Mr. Hyde. I've tried them all. I'm a college football player, so I HAVE to be a weight room junkie. 
> 
> If you don't mind feeling really itchy for like the first 30 minutes, then get Mr. Hyde.
> 
> @Krok If you're open to new ideas, check out this video. Hulse knows his stuff.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Zq_nM5H3bk
> 
> As for me, glad I found this thread just now. I'm just trying to get faster and stronger. I MIGHT bulk up a bit, but not sure yet, depends on what position I play. It'll probably be either HB, FB, or LB. Probably FB at a D2 school.


Playing at a D2 is something to be proud of. Congratulations. My son is struggling to decide between D1 and D2. Baseball though.

----------


## Falcon63

> Playing at a D2 is something to be proud of. Congratulations. My son is struggling to decide between D1 and D2. Baseball though.


Well, I'm hoping to eventually play Division 1. I only have a few years of eligibility left. I've had 3 consecutive season-ending knee surgeries, but I wasn't redshirted and I wasn't given a medical exception for my 2nd and 3rd ones, so I only have 1-2 years left. Don't I only have 5 academic years to play football?

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Well, I'm hoping to eventually play Division 1. I only have a few years of eligibility left. I've had 3 consecutive season-ending knee surgeries, but I wasn't redshirted and I wasn't given a medical exception for my 2nd and 3rd ones, so I only have 1-2 years left. Don't I only have 5 academic years to play football?


I don't know about eligibility for football so cannot say for sure. D1 you'll most likely sit though with those injuries on the books. Stick with D2 in my opinion.

----------


## Falcon63

> I don't know about eligibility for football so cannot say for sure. D1 you'll most likely sit though with those injuries on the books. Stick with D2 in my opinion.


I feel like, as long as I'm medically cleared and I play well, I should have no problems going Division 1.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I feel like, as long as I'm medically cleared and I play well, I should have no problems going Division 1.


Right but going D1 and playing D1 are two different things. I know that you know that. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for heart and self confidence in ones ability. It's tough though. Absolutely wish you the best of luck though.

----------


## Falcon63

> Right but going D1 and playing D1 are two different things. I know that you know that. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for heart and self confidence in ones ability. It's tough though. Absolutely wish you the best of luck though.


I know. But I know I can play. It's not a matter of my ability to play, it's simply a matter of getting faster to have better combine numbers and getting PT so I can get film for D1 coaches.

----------


## TNforPaul45

I'll jump in this thread:

I have been on the Primal "diet" since Feb. of 2011. at that time, I was about 323 lbs. I'm not proud of that. I wasn't then. I absorbed everything I could on the Primal lifestyle, then being the good social scientist I am, I examined the research he was drawing on. All looked good to me. 

In July, 2011, (5 mo. later), I started working out in a gym again for the first time in 10 years roughly. At that point, I was at about 305 or so.

I will usually do Arms, Chest, and Abs on one day, then Shoulders, Back, and Legs the next, with a day rest. My workout is not intense at all, and my gains have been moderate appropriately. 

At my lowest point, I was 228. Now I'm at about 245, but that's after a few rough months WITH more muscle gain. So not all of that is bad. I have been trending back down the last few weeks, as I'm tired of being far from my goal of 210-205.

Back on track!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I'll jump in this thread:
> 
> I have been on the Primal "diet" since Feb. of 2011. at that time, I was about 323 lbs. I'm not proud of that. I wasn't then. I absorbed everything I could on the Primal lifestyle, then being the good social scientist I am, I examined the research he was drawing on. All looked good to me. 
> 
> In July, 2011, (5 mo. later), I started working out in a gym again for the first time in 10 years roughly. At that point, I was at about 305 or so.
> 
> I will usually do Arms, Chest, and Abs on one day, then Shoulders, Back, and Legs the next, with a day rest. My workout is not intense at all, and my gains have been moderate appropriately. 
> 
> At my lowest point, I was 228. Now I'm at about 245, but that's after a few rough months WITH more muscle gain. So not all of that is bad. I have been trending back down the last few weeks, as I'm tired of being far from my goal of 210-205.
> ...


I'll give you some pointers as a karateka and weightlifter.  When you're in the gym, do some intense cardio in between sets.  For example, start with anterior and triceps.  Then hit the eliptical HARD for 30-60 seconds or a bit more if you can.  Then move on to chest and back.  And so on, whatever you have planned for the day.  Keeping your heart rate up improves the effect of your lifts and burns fat fast.  Hope that helps!  

Also, I keep a journal of my activities.  It keeps you honest and gives you an idea of what works best.  It's also nice to see progress happening.   Try it and see how you like it.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> I'll jump in this thread:
> 
> I have been on the Primal "diet" since Feb. of 2011. at that time, I was about 323 lbs. I'm not proud of that. I wasn't then. I absorbed everything I could on the Primal lifestyle, then being the good social scientist I am, I examined the research he was drawing on. All looked good to me. 
> 
> In July, 2011, (5 mo. later), I started working out in a gym again for the first time in 10 years roughly. At that point, I was at about 305 or so.
> 
> I will usually do Arms, Chest, and Abs on one day, then Shoulders, Back, and Legs the next, with a day rest. My workout is not intense at all, and my gains have been moderate appropriately. 
> 
> At my lowest point, I was 228. Now I'm at about 245, but that's after a few rough months WITH more muscle gain. So not all of that is bad. I have been trending back down the last few weeks, as I'm tired of being far from my goal of 210-205.
> ...


Well done.

--------

I've been pushing myself *hard* the past week and a half to work my arms.  I can tell a big difference from the start of last week to the now.  My biceps are very toned and my triceps are getting there.

Triceps I seem to have a hard time targeting besides doing tricep dips and behind-head tricep extensions, and even though I am seeing (and feeling  ) a difference, is  that enough?

----------


## Falcon63

Finally got my summer workout program. I wasn't sure whether I'd be playing HB or LB, but I briefly talked to a different coach today and he hinted that they need a blitzing OLB on the line around 220 pounds (I'm 220 ATM).

Hopefully I can get some good work in during the summer (will probably ask for extra time to learn plays after every workout) and steal the starting spot.

----------


## Falcon63

> Well done.
> 
> --------
> 
> I've been pushing myself *hard* the past week and a half to work my arms.  I can tell a big difference from the start of last week to the now.  My biceps are very toned and my triceps are getting there.
> 
> Triceps I seem to have a hard time targeting besides doing tricep dips and behind-head tricep extensions, and even though I am seeing (and feeling  ) a difference, is  that enough?


Watch this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yz73VdbpIPs

As an avid lifter, this is the best superset I've done for arms. Though, to tone your arms, it's more about bodyfat percentage (diet).

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> Watch this:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yz73VdbpIPs
> 
> As an avid lifter, this is the best superset I've done for arms. Though, to tone your arms, it's more about bodyfat percentage (diet).


Uhm... I think I might love you forever, just for the guy in the video.  Wearing a Ron Paul shirt.

----------


## Falcon63

> Uhm... I think I might love you forever, just for the guy in the video.  Wearing a Ron Paul shirt.


Yes, Elliott Hulse is an extremely intelligent man with many great (and many crazy) ideas. Watch this entire video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD-3j2g9w9U

----------


## jllundqu

I enjoy primal/paleo style workouts.  I try to do all my workouts outside, regardless of weather. (I'm in AZ so not really a problem  )

I workout everyday of the week except sat/sun, but I usually go on a hike with my wife and son on those days because isn't the point of being in shape so you can "play" with vigor?  Hikes and being in nature is my version of playing.  That plus Shotokan.

Anywhoo.....

Monday = Paleo - 2 sets 50 pushups, 2 sets 12 pullups/chinups, 2 sets 50 bodyweight squats, 2 sets incline/handstand pushups, and 2 sets of planking (90sec flat and 45sec/side)

Tuesday - 45-60 min lite cardio, jog, elliptical, etc.  

Wed - Paleo workout again

THur - Lite cardio

Friday - SPRINTS!  I do 6 x 50 yard sprints

Then I do an intermittent FAST where I don't eat anything after dinner on Friday until Dinner on Saturday (24hr fast).  I will drink one of my wife's herbal infusions, but thats it.  THis increases metabolism and cuts out several thousand calories per month.

THat's it!  I may not be 'shredded' like a freakin Calvin Kline model, but I am very functionally fit.  I can do what all my caveman ancestors could do for long periods of time.  I can carry things, sprint, climb, push, pull, hike, hunt, and fight.

I love being human.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> I enjoy primal/paleo style workouts.  I try to do all my workouts outside, regardless of weather. (I'm in AZ so not really a problem  )
> 
> I workout everyday of the week except sat/sun, but I usually go on a hike with my wife and son on those days because isn't the point of being in shape so you can "play" with vigor?  Hikes and being in nature is my version of playing.  That plus Shotokan.
> 
> Anywhoo.....
> 
> Monday = Paleo - 2 sets 50 pushups, 2 sets 12 pullups/chinups, 2 sets 50 bodyweight squats, 2 sets incline/handstand pushups, and 2 sets of planking (90sec flat and 45sec/side)
> 
> Tuesday - 45-60 min lite cardio, jog, elliptical, etc.  
> ...


Bump for further discussion.  I'm just getting into functional exercise.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Went primal in July 2012. I was 275 pounds (I'm 6'4"). Lost 70 pounds in about 8 months:



I've gained 15 pounds since:

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Went primal in July 2012. I was 275 pounds (I'm 6'4"). Lost 70 pounds in about 8 months:



That's a good frame. Congratulations.

----------


## Cap

I went primal about 7 months ago. My weight had been creeping up and as I got older, it wasn't coming off as fast and was a constant battle. It had got to the point where my joints were aching all the time and I just felt lousy with no energy. I coach wrestling and because of the weight gain and how lousy I felt, I was considering not coaching anymore.  

Then I started the primal diet (thanks to donnay for making me aware of it) and I feel like a 20 year old again. The weight is off and no more aches and pains. I'm feeling great and coaching is going very well. I don't mind getting in the circle and grappling now.

----------


## Acala

> Went primal in July 2012. I was 275 pounds (I'm 6'4"). Lost 70 pounds in about 8 months:
> 
> 
> 
> I've gained 15 pounds since:


Awesome!

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> That's a good frame. Congratulations.





> Awesome!


Thanks!

----------


## enoch150

> Doing cardio to burn calories becomes a vicious cycle where you do cardio, which makes you hungry, which causes you to eat more, and then you have to do more cardio.   And when your level of cardio reaches a certain point (over 20 minutes for most people) you start stimulating a cortisol release.  Chronic cortisol is not a good thing.  
> 
> If you want weight loss, it is much easier to manage what goes in the pie hole than it is to try and burn it off in the zumba class.


That has not been my experience. I go running almost exclusively in the summer and fall, and my appetite drops at the same time. My "winter/spring" weight usually peaks in April between 185 - 195 lbs. My "summer/fall" weight usually bottoms in October between 175 - 185 lbs. I'm 6'4", so 175 lbs. is pretty light.

This summer I hardly did any running and my weight and appetite stayed high. I peaked at 198 in early September. Then I started doing just a little running and dropped to 190 (and falling) in about six weeks. 

I don't do nearly as much running as some other people, though. On average, a little less than twice a week and only about 2 miles. Rarely more than 3 miles.

What you eat impacts how much energy you have for exercise, and it becomes very important if you want a lot of definition. But I'll never do calorie restriction. I went primal for a while and had 5.5% body fat, but I was tired all the time because I was never hungry after about 1250 calories per day and I couldn't force myself to eat more. And then I started losing muscle because I was to tired to exercise.

----------


## enoch150

> I keep a journal of my activities.  It keeps you honest and gives you an idea of what works best.  It's also nice to see progress happening.   Try it and see how you like it.


I've been keeping track of my running back to 1992, when I was 14, and of all my exercise since late 1997, other than 1999. My idea was to quantify everything. It's not what anyone would call scientific. I based one unit on the effort that I felt it took me to run 1/4 of a mile. 

I obviously haven't been as dedicated as some others on the forum, but I do think I've kept in better shape than I would have if I wasn't doing it. Also, it keeps me honest about what I used to do, compared to what I do now.

It does have a couple of flaws, though. It doesn't reflect the fact that my running times above 1 mile got much slower beginning about a year after I started living with a smoker. I'm hoping that goes back down next year, now that I've moved out. And the weight lifting I've done is more directly comparable for me than it would be for most other people who tried to do the same. I had an injury playing football that gets reaggravated every time I try to increase the weight I lift, so I always lift the same amount.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> I grew up believing a person should get paid for physical labor...
> 
> Try a construction site, there are many different trades that will hire laborers even on a part-time basis..
> 
> Or it's likely that your local produce wholesaler will hire "lumpers" to unload semi-trucks of unpalletized produce...Might as well make a few bucks getting your workout.........
> 
> Unless you're going to the gym and paying for the privilege for some other reason than just "working out"...


How about finding middle ground,  harnassing the energy of all the gym machines and pedals being spun to generate electricity?  
I'm a free weights fan but lately its half n half.  Maybe some of the newer gym machines with tv monitors already have tiny generators in them but I often think of what a waste of all these motions if they are just going to "waste" in terms of community contribution. 
Lately I have tried not going to gym for last couple of months but that doesn't seem like the right solution either lol

----------


## tod evans

> Lately I have tried not going to gym for last couple of months but that doesn't seem like the right solution either lol


A body needs work, that's just how we're built.

Can you find physical work that'll pay you instead of paying for the "privilege" of working to accomplish nothing?

----------


## presence

> A body needs work, that's just how we're built.
> 
> Can you find physical work that'll pay you instead of paying for the "privilege" of working to accomplish nothing?



Anyone can.

Craigslist ad:

"I dig trenches $7.50/hr"


You'll be busy 7 days a week.

----------


## Root

> A body needs work, that's just how we're built.
> 
> Can you find physical work that'll pay you instead of paying for the "privilege" of working to accomplish nothing?


This is so true.  The more you sit around, the more you just sit around.  The opposite is just as true.  The more active you are, the more active you become.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> I'm a free weights fan but lately its half n half.


I'm a free weights fan as well, but an ankle injury has left me unable to do free weight squats properly. Rather than fight through it and irreparably damage my back and other body parts, I just do machine leg press and lunges with dumbbells.

----------


## enoch150

> I grew up believing a person should get paid for physical labor...
> 
> Try a construction site, there are many different trades that will hire laborers even on a part-time basis..
> 
> Or it's likely that your local produce wholesaler will hire "lumpers" to unload semi-trucks of unpalletized produce...Might as well make a few bucks getting your workout.........
> 
> Unless you're going to the gym and paying for the privilege for some other reason than just "working out"...





> Leg exercises that pay...





> For those who work in lieu of working out..





> A body needs work, that's just how we're built.
> 
> Can you find physical work that'll pay you instead of paying for the "privilege" of working to accomplish nothing?


/broken record.

My gym membership is $10/month. The cost is negligible. Especially if the difference in pay between the job being quit to work as a produce sorter or in construction is more than $120 a year.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Obnoxious happenings in the gym today. Sunday's my leg day, and it's typically empty mid day (everyone's watching football or at church). Not today. Huge ass steroid monkeys (5'10", 220ish lean guys) were all lined up on the leg press machines, pushing bitch weight, taking their time between sets, and sitting on the equipment while resting.

Seriously, if I were working out a small-framed girl and she was doing the weight they were doing, I'd tell her to call me when she's serious about working out and leave. I bench more than these morons were leg pressing. I'm 6'4" with long legs, and I rep a set of 10 at 700 pounds on leg press as my last set.

I'm still raging over it.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Anyone else get blitzed in the gym today, to prime our bodies for the feasting tomorrow?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Anyone else get blitzed in the gym today, to prime our bodies for the feasting tomorrow?


Gym was closed today.  'Twill be Thursday too.  I has teh sad.  Making up for it on Friday.    Tonight is a bunch of kata and weapons practice.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Lost a quarter pound over Thanksgiving week, but my strength went up a little. So no loss there. Still going beast mode in the gym.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Lost a quarter pound over Thanksgiving week, but my strength went up a little. So no loss there. Still going beast mode in the gym.


Be careful, man. You'll get too big. There is such a thing. Seriously. I went overboard for a few months and my entire shape started to change. I actually lost definition. Disproportionate, I think, is the word. Sounds like you're headed that way but maybe it's just the way I'm reading your enthusiasm.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Be careful, man. You'll get too big. There is such a thing. Seriously. I went overboard for a few months and my entire shape started to change. I actually lost definition. Disproportionate, I think, is the word. Sounds like you're headed that way but maybe it's just the way I'm reading your enthusiasm.


I'm under 100g carbs essentially every day, and I'm frequently under 50g of carbs. My weight has been in the 220-223 range for several months; I'm just chiseling at this point. I don't have much of a desire to get any heavier than 225 pounds, and I'll probably end up around 210-215 if/when I'm ever able to play basketball again.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

I was 223 on the Sunday before Thanksgiving. 220 now. Strength has gone up during that time. It's only three pounds, and even with my diet being consistent, I'm going to chalk it up to random variance.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> A body needs work, that's just how we're built.
> 
> Can you find physical work that'll pay you instead of paying for the "privilege" of working to accomplish nothing?


There is no pay with house and yard work, just a lot of satisfaction.  During the winter now the goal is to just keep moving throughout the day - otherwise hibernation mode kicks in.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

My weight's down to 216 from a high of 223 pre-Thanksgiving. My strength is largely the same (perhaps a slight increase in some areas), but my body keeps adapting to food intake increases and shedding weight, negating any gains I make after a month or so. Guess it's hard to complain, really.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Joined a gym closer to me with tons of great benefits, so I am excited to start out.

----------


## Acala

> Joined a gym closer to me with tons of great benefits, so I am excited to start out.


Yay!  Do they have crossfit classes?

----------


## juleswin

> Yay!  Do they have crossfit classes?


I was just as about to ask if anyone here is involved with crossfit. Right now, I am bored to death with P90X, I reached a point where it does absolutely nothing for me, I don't see any changes from doing it and I don't have the motivation anymore to get up and start it. Anyway, I visited a crossfit gym trying to spruce up my exercise and talked to the trainer. He told me about the classes with other people which I think would be lots of fun but my disappointment was the cost.

It starts out at $200 for the first month and $90 (student discount) the rest of the month. This will grant you an unlimited number of workout sessions in a month. I really would like to give it a try but that is just way to much to be paying for working out. 

So, are you in a crossfit gym? and do you think its worth the $90+ per month?

----------


## Acala

> I was just as about to ask if anyone here is involved with crossfit. Right now, I am bored to death with P90X, I reached a point where it does absolutely nothing for me, I don't see any changes from doing it and I don't have the motivation anymore to get up and start it. Anyway, I visited a crossfit gym trying to spruce up my exercise and talked to the trainer. He told me about the classes with other people which I think would be lots of fun but my disappointment was the cost.
> 
> It starts out at $200 for the first month and $90 (student discount) the rest of the month. This will grant you an unlimited number of workout sessions in a month. I really would like to give it a try but that is just way to much to be paying for working out. 
> 
> So, are you in a crossfit gym? and do you think its worth the $90+ per month?


No, I'm not in a crossfit gym but I respect the program and try to emulate it to some extent.  I was contemplating joining one and then they went out of business.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I've been keeping track of my running back to 1992, when I was 14, and of all my exercise since late 1997, other than 1999. My idea was to quantify everything. It's not what anyone would call scientific. I based one unit on the effort that I felt it took me to run 1/4 of a mile. 
> 
> I obviously haven't been as dedicated as some others on the forum, but I do think I've kept in better shape than I would have if I wasn't doing it. Also, it keeps me honest about what I used to do, compared to what I do now.
> 
> It does have a couple of flaws, though. It doesn't reflect the fact that my running times above 1 mile got much slower beginning about a year after I started living with a smoker. I'm hoping that goes back down next year, now that I've moved out. And the weight lifting I've done is more directly comparable for me than it would be for most other people who tried to do the same. I had an injury playing football that gets reaggravated every time I try to increase the weight I lift, *so I always lift the same amount.*


Sounds doubleplusunfun. :/  Try doing really slow negatives on your reps.  Works for me.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I was just as about to ask if anyone here is involved with crossfit. Right now, I am bored to death with P90X, I reached a point where it does absolutely nothing for me, I don't see any changes from doing it and I don't have the motivation anymore to get up and start it. Anyway, I visited a crossfit gym trying to spruce up my exercise and talked to the trainer. He told me about the classes with other people which I think would be lots of fun but my disappointment was the cost.
> 
> It starts out at $200 for the first month and $90 (student discount) the rest of the month. This will grant you an unlimited number of workout sessions in a month. I really would like to give it a try but that is just way to much to be paying for working out. 
> 
> So, are you in a crossfit gym? and do you think its worth the $90+ per month?


If the classes are really good, that's a rather reasonable price.  There are trainers in my area that charge 170 FRNs+ for 4 20 minutes sessions. 

btw: I too quit P90x years ago...not enough variety and an ineffective approach.  If you read weightlifting blogs/sites, you'll find that people post their routines in their training logs.  You can copy their routines and do them in your own gym free of charge.   If you don't already, subscribe to Elliot Hulse's youtube channel.  He's a bodybuilder/strength athlete (strongman copetitions, etc), and answers viewers questions about pretty much everything.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> Yay!  Do they have crossfit classes?


Nah, but that's fine with me.  Crossfit is a lil' too crazy of a program for me, but I like stealing exercises from Crossfit and fitting them into my workout :P

----------


## Acala

> Nah, but that's fine with me.  Crossfit is a lil' too crazy of a program for me, but I like stealing exercises from Crossfit and fitting them into my workout :P


Sounds good!

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Still blitzing the gym. Played over the line this morning (can't play an effective OF anymore ), lifted in the afternoon. Leg day, so leg press, lunges, and extensions/curls were the order of the day.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Lost 15 pounds due to the flu this week. I've gained a few pounds back thanks to rehydrating, and my strength wasn't too far off from its pre-flu levels today (skipped Wednesday's upper body workout, I'll find out where my upper body is this Wednesday).

----------


## Root

I'm down 10 pounds since September and 70 over the last 3 years. The best thing I did was to (mostly) cut out processed foods.  

if it comes in a plastic bag, I try to avoid it.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

I've been fully primal the past 11 days, and really loving it!  I love being able to cook each and every day.  I am down 7lbs in 11 days.  I've had no carb cravings (I eat sweet potato 2x/week, for my after-workout snack) and can really tell the difference in my energy levels.  I've also ramped up my strength training, and am making it a definite that I meditate/do yoga at least 3x a week.

----------


## Tod

You guys are really making me feel guilty.....when I was younger I used to be in good shape but have turned into a lazy slug.

----------


## AZJoe



----------

